# Used vehicle/new comes with previous owners fee's unpaid bills or hidden charges on final payment



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary,
> 
> so, they can just sit there until the police leave and then break the laws. What a joke. Why can't they have cameras mounted and take pictures???? Pictures are worth a thousand words as it is said.
> 
> art


The trouble is many vehicles have no plates or are still registered in the name of a previous owner so tracing is near impossible. I tried to sign up to Autosweep, the toll system in Manila but couldn't because previous owner had an outstanding debt of 2600 pesos and no way was I going to pay it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> The trouble is many vehicles have no plates or are still registered in the name of a previous owner so tracing is near impossible. I tried to sign up to Autosweep, the toll system in Manila but couldn't because previous owner had an outstanding debt of 2600 pesos and no way was I going to pay it.


I'm beggining to look at used even new vehicles and you bring up a good point about the previous owner, so I don't mean to pry but I have questions of my own and nobody to answer them... Gary could you share what it's like to buy a used vehicle and any other issues that may come up with the registration process or even if there's a final payment, I've heard that if you buy a new vehicle there is some sort of final payment at the LTO?

This will be a new subject and I feel it could effect many other expats. I find it unfair that the vehicle is levied with the fine and not the previous owner, I mean... what's the point in going through the registration process and the register not held accountable, all that ridiculous paper work only to drop the bills on the next owner, shouldn't this have been caught during registration.

And then how in the world does someone find out if the title and fees are clear on the vehicle, the LTO is already overwhelmed with basic functions let alone research on unpaid fees.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Gary could you share what it's like to buy a used vehicle and any other issues


Also, how do you check that there isn't an outstanding loan on the vehicle so it doesn't get repoed a few months after purchase?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Looked at S/H cars and bikes 4/5 years ago and not worth the headaches that come with them. A little like the topic? Newly used? What does that mean? Like last weeks spinach that sat in the fridge for a week?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> Also, how do you check that there isn't an outstanding loan on the vehicle so it doesn't get repoed a few months after purchase?


We bought our Ranger Wildtrak used just under 4 years old from a dealer and receipt states, The vendor ........hereby agrees that the said vehicle is free from liens and encumbrances and that said vendor will all claims whatsoever. So I guess I could go to them regarding the autosweep. If Skyway refused me entry I would need to pursue it. I emailed Autosweep who started out helpful but once I explained in more detail I've not heard back. I'll just continue to pay cash on the rare occasion I go to Manila.
Buying private I wouldn't go there.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

An other problem is most Filipinos dont maintain, not even never change oil - except some change just before selling and put that as sell argument 🤣 This make I think of buying "new" ( = Assembled of Japan driven parts.) which no way I would buy new otherwice, because I dont like wasteing, and prefer buy ugly looking cars, they look ugly anyway after I have driven them a while by I never wash them


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Very dangerous Gary either second hand and new, Ben just had the car serviced at 15K on the clock, He calls me and tells me that they recommend to install new spark plugs, told him they went through this retinue on the 5K service and reminded him that spark plugs last 100 to 150K. They are trying to pull your chain yet again. New car, same dealer but trying it on, second hand my experience is risky and never went there.

An edit, new or secondhand the hand is out.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> We bought our Ranger Wildtrak used just under 4 years old from a dealer and receipt states, The vendor ........hereby agrees that the said vehicle is free from liens and encumbrances and that said vendor will all claims whatsoever. So I guess I could go to them regarding the autosweep. If Skyway refused me entry I would need to pursue it. I emailed Autosweep who started out helpful but once I explained in more detail I've not heard back. I'll just continue to pay cash on the rare occasion I go to Manila.
> Buying private I wouldn't go there.


They have the right to refuse you entry. 
Autosweep and Easytrip are run by private companies, so the outstanding balance has nothing to do with the LTO.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I occasionally text 2600 to check if any of our vehicles have a LTO alarm. Always seems to work which is a surprise! 


https://www.topgear.com.ph/features/tip-sheet/find-out-a-vehicle-s-details-by-texting-its-plate-number-to-lto-service


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> I occasionally text 2600 to check if any of our vehicles have a LTO alarm. Always seems to work which is a surprise!
> 
> 
> https://www.topgear.com.ph/features/tip-sheet/find-out-a-vehicle-s-details-by-texting-its-plate-number-to-lto-service


Yes that was done when we had the vehicle registration changed to our name at the LTO.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We bought our Ranger Wildtrak used just under 4 years old from a dealer and receipt states, The vendor ........hereby agrees that the said vehicle is free from liens and encumbrances and that said vendor will all claims whatsoever. So I guess I could go to them regarding the autosweep. If Skyway refused me entry I would need to pursue it. I emailed Autosweep who started out helpful but once I explained in more detail I've not heard back. I'll just continue to pay cash on the rare occasion I go to Manila.
> Buying private I wouldn't go there.


Nice choice in a vehicle Gary, I also have been looking at the Ford Ranger, really nice looking trucks, I'm not so crazy about most of the other brand names.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Nice choice in a vehicle Gary, I also have been looking at the Ford Ranger, really nice looking trucks, I'm not so crazy about most of the other brand names.


The trouble here is a popular vehicle here is not popular because it's good, it's popular because it's cheaper.


----------

